# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Hidroelectrica El Chorro en el Genil

## ben-amar

He aquí unas fotos antiguillas que he encontrado de una minicentral en Puente Genil. El edificio era una panificadora, La Alianza, y anteriormente fue utilizada por la Hidroelectrica El Chorro para producir electricidad.




Y aquí otras fotos de la Sub-estación de Cordobilla, año 1.953 (ojo que yo no las hice :Big Grin: )

 

	Estas dos imágenes no corresponden a la parte baja de Puente Genil, pero si están relacionadas con las nevadas importantes de la Villa, y corresponden a la festividad de San Blas, del 3 de febrero de 1953, día que estuvo nevando desde las 9:00 de la mañana y hasta las 14:15 de la tarde, llegandose a cubrir los tejados con 15 cm. de grosor.

Fotografías ofrecidas amablemente por el Pontanes Francisco Baena.
Fotos extraidas de este enlace: http://www.puente-genil.es/Album03.htm

----------

